# Melco Needle Stuck in Down Position



## Daddyof4 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a Melco Bravo (should have gotten XTS) we bought new December 2011 that the needle bar and presser foot are locked in the down position. 

The story behind it is that we were running a typical monogram and it stopped halfway through the design with needle number 13 in the down position. The only error was the computer said the "machine was detached". The lights flickered and it appeared to overload so it cut itself off then tried to run again and then the power went off again and so we shut it off real quick. If we turn on the power and leave the e-stop in it will start up as far as lighting up. If we dare to pull out the e-stop the machine makes a small thumping like it is trying to raise the needle and then overloads and shuts off.

Here is what we've tried:

Rebooted both the machine and the computer more than once with no change. 

Tried to "force download" as we rebooted but it didn't help.

Took off front plastic cover looking for obstacles that could be binding the needle/presser foot but found nothing.

Took off plastic table top to look at PCB board and based on what we've seen in troubleshooting the D43 LED light (crucial) was still on as well as others but not sure which other ones should or shouldn't be.

Taken out the red and rubber rollers where the thread comes in (including several on each side of the affected needle) and found no thread or fuzz causing it to bind up.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Have you asked the good folks on the Melco forum?...just do a Google search. The members are very helpful.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you look at the rotary hook to see it needle is caught down their?
We had a birds nest hide behind the hook on a tajima.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Can you rotate the shaft at all? On an SWF it is behind on a single head on the side on a multi head.


----------



## Daddyof4 (Aug 23, 2011)

We did check for bird nesting behind the thread rollers and in most of the parts.

The shaft would not rotate as it should so something is binding it.

I haven't gotten on the Melco forum. Probably a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## Emb Tech Trainer (Feb 22, 2013)

Has this been taken care of?

Emb tech


----------



## Daddyof4 (Aug 23, 2011)

Emb Tech Trainer said:


> Has this been taken care of?
> 
> Emb tech


Yes it has. Melco was good enough to split the travel cost with us since it was just barely out of warranty. We had checked for a thread lodged in the needle shaft but didn't see one. But Clarence the tech from Atlanta came in last night and found a small thread in an area we couldn't see without taking off the front. 

He had advised us on the phone to rotate the shaft counter clockwise so the needle would continue downward but it was lodged such that I was afraid I would break the gear. 

But it's all good now.

Thanks for all the advice and also for the Melco forum idea.


----------

